# Looking for breeder in SC, GA, NC, and maybe VA



## rottiegirl4ever (Nov 15, 2008)

ok, I'm looking for a puppy to compete with in schutzhund!! Might take older pup... I would love a bi-color male but any color is ok. Looking for planned breeding of 2009 and would like parents to be titled in SchH. Anyone know of anybody?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Welcome to this great site!

These are all GSDCA-WDA affiliated clubs -check out their sites, there are sure to be breeders in the clubs listed:
Carolina German Shepherd Working Dog Club in Huntersville, NC http://www.cgswdc.com
O.G. Carolina German Shepherd Dog Club, Cary, NC
http://www.ogcarolina.org
Metro Atlanta Schutzhund club
http://www.southmetroatl.com
NE Georgia Schutzhund club Bishop, GA [email protected]
Virginia Beach Schutzhund club [email protected]
None listed in SC


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

http://www.mysticalshepherds04.com she is in NC she has working lines with the dark colors


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

You might want to take a look at the rescue pages-several young ones right now needing placement.


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

Breeder in Va where I got Lucy 
I wanted to chime in because even though she did not title her dogs they are from good working lines. This litter is full sibs to my girl, who has shown great promise on the field. 
If you want the pedigree here it is.
pedigree


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=869104
Check out this thread, your wish may come true right here!!!


----------



## rottiegirl4ever (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks guys!! I think I'm going to want an older pup though!!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I used to train with Beverly and from what I know, would recommend her. Takes excellent care of her dogs....
http://atlantak9academy.com/displayLitters.php?id=22


----------



## sheesh101 (Nov 24, 2005)

Try Von Der Sauk... Shannon sometimes has older pups or young adults.


----------



## rottiegirl4ever (Nov 15, 2008)

Yep, She is who I have chosen!!! lol I love her dogs!! We are going out to visit her place in a few weeks!!


----------



## sheesh101 (Nov 24, 2005)

Cool for you! Best of luck!


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: HillaryYep, She is who I have chosen!!! lol I love her dogs!! We are going out to visit her place in a few weeks!!


I am getting a Von Der Sauk puppy on the 20th









Shannon is great - they are very active in sports and she is a great help. 

I wish they still lived in VA, we drove 8 hours down to visit them 3 months ago before I made my choice. I am glad I went with them.

Are you getting a working dog?


----------



## rottiegirl4ever (Nov 15, 2008)

yes, are you? I can't wait to see them!!


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Hillaryyes, are you? I can't wait to see them!!


Which litter are you getting from?


----------



## rottiegirl4ever (Nov 15, 2008)

Dana and Monte


----------



## rottiegirl4ever (Nov 15, 2008)

Nope, I'm not


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Am I reading that correct, that Dana is just a year old? w/no hip certs?

edited to add: Wait- I checked the PDB and her dob is listed as 11/2006.. that's better and thought something wasn't right..


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: HillaryNope, I'm not



















So does that mean you are "not" getting a pup from them?


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: G-burgAm I reading that correct, that Dana is just a year old? w/no hip certs?
> 
> edited to add: Wait- I checked the PDB and her dob is listed as 11/2006.. that's better and thought something wasn't right..


She had a litter in July of 08. Since she is a Karthago dog, she might have had her hips "done" by the SV.


----------

